# PS3 Reflow



## Onthecheap (Aug 25, 2010)

I just wanted to say thanks to Ares for the great vids on fixing the YLOD on the PS3. We have 4 PS3's in the house and our oldest one died many months ago. As of last night it is back up and running great! I was shocked at the job Sony did with the thermal grease!! But thanks to your vids it has the green light again.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words and I'm glad to hear that you where able to save one. Sony did a lousy job of applying thermal grease to the PS3 chips which is why I suggest to change it as soon as the the warranty expires.


----------

